# Is This Sand Suitable For Shellies?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a planted tank with this substrate that I want to convert to planted tank for Multies.

I wonder if this sand is suitable for Multies?
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0i2513ft91wd ... DvmNo8Ks3a

Can Multies dig this sand and bury the shells?

TIA


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks a bit coarse tbh. Multis prefer a shell bed to sand.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, shells + sand. I want to find the suitable sands so that Multis can move around sand, dig and bury the shells.

As I live in Indonesia, there's no commercial PFS, play sand nor Aragonite sands here, so I'm looking for suitable replacement.

This is the coarser sand, we usually use it for aquatic plants: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0i2513ft91wd ... DvmNo8Ks3a

For PFS we usually use silica sand like the one in this pic: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/dz74izrd582w ... Jg3KrTu84a

For play sand, I'm not sure if this is similar. This is beach sand: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/h0p8wg5n900g ... xbypkeF2ga

Between those sands which is more suitable for Multis?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the beach sand would be more suitable for Multies. You won't need much sand at all, just a light coating.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

The sand doesn't have to be 1 - 2" deep?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

No. In the wild multis live in shell beds many feet deep and don't actually encounter sand.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

It seems there's sand covered the shells...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that is very fine silt that is covering the shells.

I have less than an inch in my 4 foot long multie tank and more than 50 shells. They move the sand around, burying unused shells and creating sand hills and valleys.


----------

